# I'm off to dig a hole



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is Ralph with the right tools for the job,
Sorry if its upside down (again)!!! Looks like he's digging to Australia
Any great techno people on here, please feel free to put him the right way up! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow it's the right way up!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yay! Not upside down. Ralph is gorgeous! What a clever fella!


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks the right way up to me 

He looks like he's trying to find the best spot to get started


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Awwwww how cute!!! xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

There's a few that he's already started - spade less!! Only paws required, 
I've given up on The garden for now after he chewed both of my wisteria stems and killed it in full bloom!!!! - not happy


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Yay! Not upside down. Ralph is gorgeous! What a clever fella!


Thanks Ruth - don't know why they are sometimes - I wonder f it's to do with which way I have the I-pad...?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ha ha ha Dig Deep lol


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Thanks Ruth - don't know why they are sometimes - I wonder f it's to do with which way I have the I-pad...?


Hmmm.. I've never experienced that but then you never know. It's weird with videos.. Sometimes I can watch them on ipad and sometimes I can't. Doesn't seem to be any rhyme nor reason!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Very cute picture!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh Tracey I think it is, I set some pics last week and your ipad reconfigures ....painful... Them so you can see them the right way round but sends them the way they're taken


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Yeh Tracey I think it is, I set some pics last week and your ipad reconfigures ....painful... Them so you can see them the right way round but sends them the way they're taken


Right - thanks Karen, I will remember to have my power/menu button on the left, I usually have it in the right!
So hopefully no more pics of poos on their heads from me!! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

To get back to the content of the beautiful pic - Ralph just needs his treasure map now!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> To get back to the content of the beautiful pic - Ralph just needs his treasure map now!


Did you ever see the pic of Ralph the pirate dog??


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Absolutely yes I did, although I'd forgotten it was Ralph until you said!
He h#s a future in fancy dress classes at dog shows


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I love Ralphs coat, I am jealous its has grown back already since his trim, Arlos is just getting curlier! Is there a pic of Ruby somewhere with the bucket You will have a poo designed garden, who needs Alan Titchmarsh!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Absolutely yes I did, although I'd forgotten it was Ralph until you said!
> He h#s a future in fancy dress classes at dog shows


Haha - my 4 year old boy won't dress up - so ralph gets it haha x


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Fab picture!! Love it


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> I love Ralphs coat, I am jealous its has grown back already since his trim, Arlos is just getting curlier! Is there a pic of Ruby somewhere with the bucket You will have a poo designed garden, who needs Alan Titchmarsh!


I did only have a minimal trim on Ralph, (I was lucky as he had no matts - although since I ave noticed a couple. I have a matt breaker on my shopping list)
here is ruby with the bucket, on the beach...I missed the cutest shot ever of her carrying the bucket in her mouth, on her first outing after her injections - she just picked it up and trotted around with it, then dropped it before I got the pic


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Here is Ralph with the right tools for the job,
> Sorry if its upside down (again)!!! Looks like he's digging to Australia
> Any great techno people on here, please feel free to put him the right way up! X


How cute and smart digging with a shovel instead of with the paws


----------



## markt3857 (Apr 20, 2013)

Great pic! Maybe you should take Ralph down the beach eh! 

As far as flowers are concerned, our poor lavender bush is taking a bashing! Looks a lot thinner at the moment


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Love it ... A REAL man  

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

markt3857 said:


> Great pic! Maybe you should take Ralph down the beach eh!
> 
> As far as flowers are concerned, our poor lavender bush is taking a bashing! Looks a lot thinner at the moment


They were both there - they are inseparable! X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Love him and his little yellow spade


----------

